# February 2014 due dates!



## mlm115

Just looking for people who recently got their bfps and will be due in February. Based on my lmp, my predicted due date is February 1st. Soooo excited to see that bfp, but also unbelievably nervous! Praying hard that this will be my rainbow baby!


----------



## sugarpuff

Helloo :hi: I think I'm due on 3rd February. I need to step away from google, I'm constantly checking out symptoms as I'm so terrified of losing this baby. I also need to stop peeing on sticks at some point !


----------



## essie0828

Feb 3rd here as well. Had a really faint positive today and will be taking another test tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## mlm115

Congrats ladies! I've used 5 frers this past week- it is an addiction! Is anyone feeling symptoms?


----------



## mlm115

essie0828 said:


> Feb 3rd here as well. Had a really faint positive today and will be taking another test tomorrow to confirm.

Forgot to say good luck with your test tomorrow, hope your line has darkened for you.


----------



## allforthegirl

:hi: I am due Feb 6th per O date.

I am not experiencing as many pinches or pulls as I was about a week ago. Yet I do get the odd dull ache. The first few days after I found out I PG I had a good back ache that caused even my hips and knees to bother me. No more of that now though. I am tired all the time, and have a nasty head cold that has been getting worse the last few days. Though I have been stuffed up since 2DPO. My boobs are very slightly achy with the odd stab or itch. Nothing big. i have bouts of cranky or irritability which can cause me to cry. But have been good the last two days. Things just seem to come and go.

I too have been POAS like crazy just to see the progression and every day it is noticeably darker. Not like with my loss. It seemed to take a lot longer to get nice and dark.

what # baby is this for you?


----------



## Blue eyes 81

I have a feb 2013 rainbow baby and just wanted to bop in to say congrats and to wish you all a H&H 9 months.


----------



## mlm115

allforthegirl said:


> :hi: I am due Feb 6th per O date.
> 
> I am not experiencing as many pinches or pulls as I was about a week ago. Yet I do get the odd dull ache. The first few days after I found out I PG I had a good back ache that caused even my hips and knees to bother me. No more of that now though. I am tired all the time, and have a nasty head cold that has been getting worse the last few days. Though I have been stuffed up since 2DPO. My boobs are very slightly achy with the odd stab or itch. Nothing big. i have bouts of cranky or irritability which can cause me to cry. But have been good the last two days. Things just seem to come and go.
> 
> I too have been POAS like crazy just to see the progression and every day it is noticeably darker. Not like with my loss. It seemed to take a lot longer to get nice and dark.
> 
> what # baby is this for you?

Im taking my dark tests as a good sign too. I actually took my last one yesterday and the test line got immediately super dark while the control line came up faint- freaked me out, but I googled it and found out it meant my hcg levels are high! Wooo!

This will be baby # 1 for us. What about you?


----------



## allforthegirl

This is baby #5 if it decides to stick around. We had a suspected ectopic last time. I am trying to go with it with a positive attitude. As long as it continues to develop healthily then I know it will stay!! <3

I want to do more tests too. LOL


----------



## sugarpuff

This will hopefully be baby number two for me, my first was conceived after two years (no losses) and this time around it has been two and a half years with two early losses this year.

My tests are super dark now, which is great - with my losses the lines progressed really slowly and never got this dark

I'm getting a weird poky, throbbing pain in my uterus today, feels rather odd !


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok ladies I am starting to get a bit nervous!! I am not sure if this is a good progression....



Shouldn't it be darker?


----------



## mlm115

I wonder if its as dark as it goes? It's such a strong line I can't imagine something is wrong. Will you do another one?


----------



## allforthegirl

No I have decided not to do another one. I have an apt with my dr on tues and I will have betas done then so I will just wait and see what that tells


----------



## GingerPanda

I just realized this is in the after a loss forum. Sorry! I hope all your beans are super duper sticky!


----------



## mlm115

I wish my doctor would do betas. My symptoms come and go which makes me nervous. My appointment isn't for 12 days (not that I'm counting!)


----------



## allforthegirl

mlm115 said:


> I wish my doctor would do betas. My symptoms come and go which makes me nervous. My appointment isn't for 12 days (not that I'm counting!)

After an ectopic it is mandatory to do betas, just incase of it implanting in the wrong spot again. Other wise I wouldn't be getting them done


----------



## cb1

Hello ladies

I've just posted on a different Feb thread - is this the official one?

Anyway I'm due on the 1st and am so nervous this time around. Every time I feel nauseous I'm worried its the start of an mc, when I realise I don't feel nauseous anymore I'm scared my symptoms are fading and it's tr start of an mc - basically I'm a wreck!!

Quick question, is anyone doing anything differently this time around compared to your previous pregnancies?


----------



## BabyLuv88

im due feb 2nd


----------



## allforthegirl

cb1 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I've just posted on a different Feb thread - is this the official one?
> 
> Anyway I'm due on the 1st and am so nervous this time around. Every time I feel nauseous I'm worried its the start of an mc, when I realise I don't feel nauseous anymore I'm scared my symptoms are fading and it's tr start of an mc - basically I'm a wreck!!
> 
> Quick question, is anyone doing anything differently this time around compared to your previous pregnancies?

Oh my mydear you need to relax. Stress can increase mc, so please try and relax!! <3


----------



## mlm115

Hey cb, I'm extremely nervous as well. I think that's pretty normal in our situation. I see you've had 3 mmc- so sorry for your losses. I've also read many things saying that being worried about your pregnancy will NOT cause a miscarraige! So don't add that to your list of fears : )


----------



## cb1

Thanks mlm115, I guess I'd be weird if I wasn't worried given my history, but I am trying to take a more zen-like attitude to it - what will be will be... Although that doesn't stop me googling at 4 am when I can't sleep!!!


----------



## mlm115

Good for you- I try to have that same attitude, but it's so hard sometimes. I would love to just fast forward to 2nd tri! Or at least to my 8 week ultrasound.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies :hi:
Mind if I join in? My EDD is 9th Feb if I got my O date right. Found out I was pregnant last Thursday 4 days before I missed AF but wanted to make absolutely sure before I came across here - 8 tests later and I'm ready!
Had a loss at just under 7 weeks in Jan so hoping this is our rainbow (will be baby number 1 for us).
So far have lots more symptoms, at 4 weeks last time I had no symptoms at all, only missed period. This time from 3+2 I've been fainting, nauseous, tired and boobs are killing. So trying to take this as a good sign.
Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## mlm115

Welcome and congrats baby1! Seems like you have a lot of great symptoms, woo hoo!


----------



## JAJuly2013

mlm115 said:


> Just looking for people who recently got their bfps and will be due in February. Based on my lmp, my predicted due date is February 1st. Soooo excited to see that bfp, but also unbelievably nervous! Praying hard that this will be my rainbow baby!

Hi!:hi:
I believe I'm due around Feb 13th. Can I join the group? :happydance:

Check out my journal! It's been a strange journey for me already LOL - 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1872177-baby-2-a.html


----------



## IrisGrace

Hi! - so glad to find this group

we had a second trimester loss 3 years ago & just got up the nerve to try again - I am currently 17dpo - I think I will be due 2/7

I had a vaginal swab today & am having my first bleeding - Hoping/praying it is from irritating the cervix ...

My labs are as follows
7dpo progesterone 11.4
14dpo beta 60 & progesterone 15.9
17dpo Beta 311 (waiting for the progesterone #, as it can't be run stat)

thanks so much!


----------



## allforthegirl

IrisGrace said:


> Hi! - so glad to find this group
> 
> we had a second trimester loss 3 years ago & just got up the nerve to try again - I am currently 17dpo - I think I will be due 2/7
> 
> I had a vaginal swab today & am having my first bleeding - Hoping/praying it is from irritating the cervix ...
> 
> My labs are as follows
> 7dpo progesterone 11.4
> 14dpo beta 60 & progesterone 15.9
> 17dpo Beta 311 (waiting for the progesterone #, as it can't be run stat)
> 
> thanks so much!

That is a great progression of beta's!! I am hoping for good numbers like that!!


----------



## mlm115

Welcome ladies!

Those are excellent numbers irisgrace!

Are you still getting your betas tomorrow allforthegirl?


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am not sure how late I will actually get them, the apt is at 4:30 and I think the labs close around then. It might end up being in the morning on wed but I should find out that evening what they are. I am sure I will be having a draw every 48 hrs. I can't wait though!! It is almost like poas but better!! Only sucky part is I have to wait a lot longer than 3 mins for full results!!


----------



## mlm115

Well fingers crossed for you, I'm sure your numbers will be great too! Totally understand the impatience of waiting for the results though


----------



## allforthegirl

mlm115 said:


> Well fingers crossed for you, I'm sure your numbers will be great too! Totally understand the impatience of waiting for the results though

Thank you!! I am sure I will be fine too. I fully trust that things happen the way they are supposed to. :thumbup:


----------



## Em260

Hi everyone :hi: It's good to find this thread :). I'm due February 5th. I've had two first trimester losses, one at 10 weeks and one at 6. Praying this is our rainbow baby! My first ultrasound is on June 11th and I'm just counting down the days until then.


----------



## mlm115

Good and bad news- morning sickness has found me. Good that its a great sign of pregnancy, Bad that I feel like complete garbage! I wish I could lay in bed and not go to work!


----------



## cb1

Lucky you! I am willing morning sickness to arrive!! I felt a little nauseous last week on and off, and had a slight retching moment yesterday - but I want full blown morning sickness to reassure me all is well!


----------



## allforthegirl

cb1 said:


> Lucky you! I am willing morning sickness to arrive!! I felt a little nauseous last week on and off, and had a slight retching moment yesterday - but I want full blown morning sickness to reassure me all is well!

Oh my you be carful of what you wish for. You may just get it and not be able to eat anything for months!! If you put it out in to the universe it will happen so be careful of what you ask for!! :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hello ladies, kind of tip-toeing my way in here :blush: . My EDD is around February 5. I've been lurking this thread and the other February '14 thread for a few days trying to get my confidence in this pregnancy up (right now my heart is pounding as I type this; "Breathe..." is my mantra).



mlm115 said:


> Good and bad news- morning sickness has found me. Good that its a great sign of pregnancy, Bad that I feel like complete garbage! I wish I could lay in bed and not go to work!

I had all day/all night severe nausea and food aversions starting at around six weeks with my pregnancies that resulted in my two little boys. This went on until about 20, 21 weeks with both of those pregnancies. With my m/c I felt great more or less and hardly had any symptoms at all. I know that the m/s is no guarantee but my brain can't help the connections it's making you know? So yeah, I'm totally willing the m/s into my life as unbelievably insane as that sounds. I want to get hit with it hard, no mercy :wacko: . Seeing that you're 5w3d is helping me keep my panic in check that I haven't gotten fully knocked down yet, just light waves off and on.


----------



## mlm115

I said the same thing about morning sickness, about wanting to get it- and I stand by those comments! After losing my first pregnancy to miscarraige, I embrace feeling like crap if it means I will have a sticky bean!


----------



## cb1

How's the morning sickness today MLM? This may sound odd but in the nicest possible way I hope you're still feeling a bit rough!! Still no sign of it here, in trying not to worry as I'm only 5+4 but I'm sure my boobs are deflating, and my nipples are no where near as sore and tender as they were... 

I've just had bloods done for HCG (a bit unusual in the uk, I had to request if from my gp) I should get the results on Monday when I go for my next blood test. I guess it's just a waiting game, but right now I'd give my left arm to feel sick!!


----------



## mlm115

You know, I'm not sure i can classify it as morning sickness. I haven't actually thrown up- it's just nausea at this point. I keep reading people say it's normal for symptoms to come and go, so hopefully that's the case for you if your boobs really are less sensitive. With your 3 losses I'm surprised they aren't more proactive about early appointments for you! Good for you though requesting the blood tests and- hope the wait for your results isn't too terrible. In the meantime, I hope you start feeling a little bit sick too : )


----------



## allforthegirl

Nausea is ms still!! You don't have to throw up to have it. And it doesn't have to be just in the morning. My SIL always corrects me when I ask if her MS went away yet, she say it is not ms it is all day sickness. :dohh:


----------



## mlm115

Ok, then yes, I had ms today! The thought of most foods is gross right now. I made mashed potatos for breakfast because it was the only thing that sounded decent to me haha


----------



## mlm115

Allforthegirl, when do you get your blood results?


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not sure when I will. Probably when I go for my U/S results. Right now because of my antibodies (not RH) and the possible ectopic last time the Dr just wants to rule everything out before we go to the next step!! So I think I am more of a limbo then most of you.... :shrug:


----------



## Drsamyjohn

Feb 2 if this baby sticks  I went outside yesterday to see a big bright beautiful DOUBLE rainbow. Sending rays out to all of us.


----------



## serenity9712

I'm pregnant after a loss. We lose our baby in jan. Found out at 15 weeks baby died at 11 weeks. That was with fertility treatment because in 3 1/2 yrs of trying we couldn't get pregnant...

We got news a week and 2 days ago we were expecting naturally... the test line was so dark it pulled some from the control line..

Well after having betas done mondayand wWednesday my dr ordered an ultrasound. We are 5 weeks and almost 6 days ( Saturday) pregnant with twins! I start progesterone compound cream tomorrow because progesterone is only 14.7 but my betas hcg was 5+1 3469 & 5+3 7026

I'm due feb 2. Hope to keep tabs with everyone else and that no more babies are loss... we have 3 living children and 6 baby angels and I'm 27 yrs old


----------



## cb1

Wow - twins Senerity, congratulations!! Welcome drsamyjohn too, wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months xx

Well I hit 6 weeks today and hello morning sickness! I'm pleased to say I feel rough as! I retched whist cleaning my teeth, and again whilst stacking the dishwasher. We went out for breakfast this morning and I just didn't fancy anything, I ended up with a bit of toast whist my hubby tucked in to a full English.

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## mlm115

So glad for your ms cb1! (And I mean that in the nicest way possible haha). I feel soooo nauseous ugh. I had a bit of a scare yesterday with some spotting. It was so minimal, but I freaked out anyway of course. Got a scan and found I measured a bit ahead, and there was a heartbeat! Hcg was over 33000, which I thought was high, but within normal range.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

cb1 said:


> Wow - twins Senerity, congratulations!! Welcome drsamyjohn too, wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months xx
> 
> Well I hit 6 weeks today and hello morning sickness! I'm pleased to say I feel rough as! I retched whist cleaning my teeth, and again whilst stacking the dishwasher. We went out for breakfast this morning and I just didn't fancy anything, I ended up with a bit of toast whist my hubby tucked in to a full English.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well xx

Woohoo! Yay for the ickies! I'm nervously waiting on the m/s to start still. So was it a progression of yuck or more like yesterday you felt fine and today you woke up feeling foul? With my DS1 I started getting the all day/night nausea around 5 weeks and with DS2 around 6 weeks. Both times this lasted until around 20 weeks. I'm getting the slightest waves in the AM before I get out of bed but that's not what I'm looking for lol. I want the real deal, can't get off the floor stuff I had with my boys. With my m/c my symptoms never really got strong and I really need for the m/s to hit to take the edge off, like aaaaanytime now would be splendid :thumbup: .


----------



## allforthegirl

cb1 said:


> Wow - twins Senerity, congratulations!! Welcome drsamyjohn too, wishing you both a happy and healthy 9 months xx
> 
> Well I hit 6 weeks today and hello morning sickness! I'm pleased to say I feel rough as! I retched whist cleaning my teeth, and again whilst stacking the dishwasher. We went out for breakfast this morning and I just didn't fancy anything, I ended up with a bit of toast whist my hubby tucked in to a full English.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well xx

As yuck as ms is, it sure is reassuring things are going in the right direction!!:happydance:



mlm115 said:


> So glad for your ms cb1! (And I mean that in the nicest way possible haha). I feel soooo nauseous ugh. I had a bit of a scare yesterday with some spotting. It was so minimal, but I freaked out anyway of course. Got a scan and found I measured a bit ahead, and there was a heartbeat! Hcg was over 33000, which I thought was high, but within normal range.

That is great news that everything is going well!! Yay for the beating heart!!:yipee:


AFM I am still having much of any ms yesterday I had nothing today I am just icky, but my bbs and abs are very sore today! I will take that!!:flower:


----------



## charmfan

hey ladies I also posted in the other Feb '14 thread! Im due 14th Feb :) 

Suffered a second trimester loss at Christmas so bit apprehensive this time although previously had two healthy pregnancies and two healthy babies (Girl now aged 8 and boy now aged 3) 

:hugs: to everyone and their losses keeping fingers crossed for lots of sticky babies :)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

My emotions are in the toilet. I feel like I'm just waiting for the days to pass until I start to bleed to give me the confirm that I lost this baby. I don't know how I'm going to handle another x amount of weeks before I can find out if my baby is alive. I have no symptoms really, my boobs aren't sore, the little heaviness they had seems lessened, my areolas don't seem as dark, I'm not nauseous enough often enough to write home about, no aversions to smells or anything else. Ugh, I just want to curl up in a hole and bawl my eyes out :cry: .


----------



## vixie27

I'm the same hun no real symptoms but then I can't have had any with my daughter coz I was 8+3 before I realised I missed 2 periods but with my first I felt shockingly awful. Try not to worry x


----------



## mlm115

SweetPotatoPi said:


> My emotions are in the toilet. I feel like I'm just waiting for the days to pass until I start to bleed to give me the confirm that I lost this baby. I don't know how I'm going to handle another x amount of weeks before I can find out if my baby is alive. I have no symptoms really, my boobs aren't sore, the little heaviness they had seems lessened, my areolas don't seem as dark, I'm not nauseous enough often enough to write home about, no aversions to smells or anything else. Ugh, I just want to curl up in a hole and bawl my eyes out :cry: .

Oh hun, I'm so sorry you're feeling so badly : ( I totally understand the feeling of just waiting for it to be over- I know it's hard but try to keep some hope. Your little bean needs you to think positively! The waiting before scans and appointments is totally the worst though.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

mlm115 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> My emotions are in the toilet. I feel like I'm just waiting for the days to pass until I start to bleed to give me the confirm that I lost this baby. I don't know how I'm going to handle another x amount of weeks before I can find out if my baby is alive. I have no symptoms really, my boobs aren't sore, the little heaviness they had seems lessened, my areolas don't seem as dark, I'm not nauseous enough often enough to write home about, no aversions to smells or anything else. Ugh, I just want to curl up in a hole and bawl my eyes out :cry: .
> 
> Oh hun, I'm so sorry you're feeling so badly : ( I totally understand the feeling of just waiting for it to be over- I know it's hard but try to keep some hope. Your little bean needs you to think positively! The waiting before scans and appointments is totally the worst though.Click to expand...

Thank you mlm :hugs: . I'm trying so hard and I'm failing fighting these feelings of defeat most of the time.


----------



## charmfan

SweetPotatoPi said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> My emotions are in the toilet. I feel like I'm just waiting for the days to pass until I start to bleed to give me the confirm that I lost this baby. I don't know how I'm going to handle another x amount of weeks before I can find out if my baby is alive. I have no symptoms really, my boobs aren't sore, the little heaviness they had seems lessened, my areolas don't seem as dark, I'm not nauseous enough often enough to write home about, no aversions to smells or anything else. Ugh, I just want to curl up in a hole and bawl my eyes out :cry: .
> 
> Oh hun, I'm so sorry you're feeling so badly : ( I totally understand the feeling of just waiting for it to be over- I know it's hard but try to keep some hope. Your little bean needs you to think positively! The waiting before scans and appointments is totally the worst though.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you mlm :hugs: . I'm trying so hard and I'm failing fighting these feelings of defeat most of the time.Click to expand...


Never lose hope ladies...where there's hope, there's life :flower: :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi Ladies! I got my BFP and have a due date of Feb. 6th! I am really nervous. I miscarried in Feb at 5 weeks. Currently I have 5 week 3 days. Since we did IVF they monitor you very closely. I go back in on Thursday and am terrified. Since I did not get this far last time. I do not have the symptoms I had last time. Last time they were strong right off the bat. This time I am just tired. My boobs hurt when I was suppose to be on my period but they eased up. This really scared me so I had them do a 3rd beta. My betas were 108, 384, and then 3 days later 1274. So I am praying everything is going well!! Has anyone ever lost their breast soreness and went on to have a healthy 9 months?


Best wishes to everyone!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I get on and off BB soreness. Yesterday they were ridiculous, today just mild. I do know with my last baby My bbs weren't really sore and they didn't start to really swell until the end, so I am sure we are both just fine!! :thumbup:


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi Ladies - I have a question for you. This is TMI alert. 

When I first found out I was pregnant I had a ton of cm. Now it at 9 weeks it seems like it really only happens first thing in the morning. Its still a creamy white but just not as much and only in the mornings like its been collecting when I was sleeping. Has anyone seen a DECREASE in CM? My last ultrasound at 7 weeks 3 days (we did IVF I was going weekly until graduating to our OB) the heartbeat was strong at 154. I am just scared somthing has happened in the that two week time frame. I go Thursday for my first OB appointment. I could not be more scared or nervous than now!

Hope every is feeling well!


----------



## allforthegirl

You should be fine. I find some days are more abundant then others. I am sure you are completely fine. Just try and enjoy it cause you may one of the luck who have to wear a liner 24-7 other wise you feel like you peed yourself lol. Happened to me lol


----------



## vixie27

I haven't been having much cm but saw heartbeat 3 days in a row last week. I have a large subchronic hemorage so I am spotting which I was told to expect my symptoms really stepped up at 8 weeks and my god do I know it. I feel shocking lol x


----------



## ksilme

Hi all, was just wondering how everyone is getting on? :) x


----------

